# Snowbird help



## Cheifrob (Jan 31, 2015)

Just purchased a 7010-0 need help finding out what belts it takes. Thanks in advance. Yardman Snowbird.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Bump as it was getting way behind.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ANY HOW ALOHA from the frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

This should be in the Snow Bird forum can a mod move it?
More Bird members will see it?

Model 7010-0 24" 6hp - known produced 1967 - 1968
That is from the sscotsman's site (a mod here)
Snowbird Snowblowers

Do you have the old belts yet? 
Measure them up and buy replacements?
The manuals don't give anything but a part number.
The closest manual I can find for yours (this is for a 7010-1) is in here,
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/SnowBirdSnowblowers/info
It is a Pdf I can't link it here I don't know how?

Are you signed onto yahoo?
Go there and sign up on the Snow Bird group, then click files it is in there.

You could ask in there to, but you might get the same answer.
You might just have to take measurements and match them up.
Sorry, I can't help you anymore with the right belts.


Scot?
Steely Tim?

Can you guys help more?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thread moved to the Snowbird forum..

Chief,
I have a .pdf of the 7010-1 owners manual, send me an email to:
sscotsman at yahoo dot com
and I will email you back a copy.

im not sure what the differences are between a 7010-0 and a 7010-1, but they are probably very minor, its likely most things are the same..

the 7010-1 manual lists two belts:

1651-45 Belt "V" (special)
and
40041 Belt "V" (special)

I dont know what "special" refers to..
but googling those numbers does bring up current belts:

Amazon.com: 1651-45 YARD-MAN Replacement Belt: Industrial & Scientific


http://www.amazon.com/Yardman-Industrial-Vbelt-V-Belt-40041/dp/B00DHM89I8


and they are available from other places too..google:
1651-45 Belt
40041 Belt

It seems those numbers are Yardman specific, so most google hits seem to be for yardman belts.

those are *probably* the belts that will fit your machine..
I would be 90% confidant, but we cant be 100% confidant yet,
because we dont know how the 7010-0 and the 7010-1 differ..
I will look around for a 7010-0 manual..

Scot


----------

